# Francis Wilson obituary



## Vaneyes

Thankfully, Russian recording was never the same after Francis became involved.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2010/may/24/francis-wilson-obituary


----------



## Sid James

This was very interesting to read, I thought Olympia was actually a Russian label, not British. Sounds like Wilson contributed much to the West's knowledge of Russian composers and performers. I haven't got a single cd of theirs in my collection, obviously, this will have to change in future...

Here's the link:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2010/may/24/francis-wilson-obituary


----------



## Vaneyes

Except for some licensing, to superbudgets Alto and Regis for example, Olympia is defunct.

They grew out of licensing from Melodiya, eventually producing their own also. Many bits and pieces of info can be had through Googling for Melodiya and Olympia.

Another Francis Wilson obit with additional info.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Apr10/Obituary_Francis_Wilson.htm


----------

